# My microphone will not pick up in cs 1.6 and css



## SkitzOne (Jul 10, 2007)

currently i have been using a 5h set of headphones ... the micoprohne picks up in sound recorder and through the sound card drivers but will not pick up in game in counter strike and in options menu... Can any one help me as i need sound to scrim and it will never pick up please post soon


----------



## SkitzOne (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and another thing all mics do the same thing so its not the head set ... as i can get it to work on different pcs ... im guessing settings but have no idea what it is TY


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check your game settings. If it works on your machine in other programs, then more than likely its your game settings.


----------



## SkitzOne (Jul 10, 2007)

its nothing to do with that from what i can gather ... ok i work at a cyber cafe sum pcs work and some dont ... i have checked settings in game and matched them so both are the same to what works. and still it will not pick up in game. ??? every game ive tried ... picks up on ventrillo teamspeak msn sound recorder just not the games ??


----------



## SkitzOne (Jul 10, 2007)

ty for the help i have seemed to make it work ...  thanks alot for the quick response and it seems u were right


----------



## SkitzOne (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually didnt work ... i had no sound so annoying ... i went in game i was picking up but i had no sound ... had mike ... no sound ... id rather have sound ... haha i want both please herlp


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmm...

Perhaps your other programs (teamspeak) is interfering.


----------

